# [Review] Haswell OC Frame



## Noxxphox (10. Dezember 2015)

*Haswell OC Frame*​


*Inhalt*
*
1. Danksagung
2. Spezifikation
3. Verpackung und Inhalt  
4. Montage
5. Persönliche Meinung
6. Fazit
*

*Danksagung*

Vielen Dank an „der8auer“ für die Bereitstellung des “Hawell OC Frame“ und den netten Kontakt.


*Spezifikation*

Es handelt sich um einen Halter für HS (Headspreaderlose) Prozessoren ab Sockel 1150. Er unterstützt somit Ivy Bridge, Haswell, Broadwell und Skylake.  Er liegt eng am Sockel an, so dass er nicht mit darum befindlichen Teilen kollidiert. Der Frame ist mit einer schwarzen Eloxalschicht überzogen und somit isoliert, damit er nicht kurzschließen kann.
Erhältlich ist das ganze für 39,90€ z.b. bei Caseking.

*Verpackung und Inhalt*

Das ganze Material kommt in einer wiederverschließbaren Plastiktüte. Sie beinhaltet den "Haswell OC Frame" selbt und einen Torx-Schlüssel.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




*Montage*

Um den Haswell OC Frame installieren zu können, benötigt ihr:
einen geköpften Prozessor: (Hier zusehen ein geköpfter 4790K)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



ein kompatibles Mainbaord (alle Sockel 115X Boards)



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und natürlichen den Haswell OC Frame. Zuerst  demontiert ihr den bisherigen Sockelhalter von eurem Board. Dies geht ganz einfach mit dem beigelegten Torx-Schlüssel. Passt bei der Demontage auf, dass die Schrauben nicht verschwinden, da ihr die noch braucht. Auch den Sockel solltet ihr für einen eventuellen RMA-Fall aufheben.  Meine Empfehlung ist,  bei der Demontage des Sockels unbedingt auch die Backplate fest zu heben, damit diese sich nicht bei der letzten Schraube  selbstständig macht und das Board beschädigt. Auch die Backplate wird wieder benötigt. Sobald der Sockelhalter demontiert ist sieht euer board ungefähr so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


 und ihr könnt den geköpften Prozessor im Sockel platzieren. Nun den Haswell OC Frame darüber so ausrichten, dass die Löcher überein stimmen. Anschließend die Backplate noch positionieren und die Schrauben reindrehen. Beim Festziehen müsst ihr nicht zimperlich sein, ihr könnt es richtig festziehen so dass der OC Frame gut fixiert ist. Natürlich sollte man nicht versuchen, den OC Frame mit den Schrauben durch das PCB zu drücken. Nun ist die Installation des Haswell OC Frame fertig. Das ganze sollte dann so aussehen:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Im eingebauten Zustand kann man den "Haswell OC Frame" je nach CPU-Kühler noch sehen. Bei mir sieht das ganze beispielsweise so aus:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ich möchte darauf hinweisen, dass nicht alle CPU Kühler ohne weiteres kompatibel sind. Bei einigen muss man eventuell selbst noch Hand anlegen, damit er kompatibel ist. Von manchen Herstellern gibt es auch passende Kits, wie z.B das „EK-Supremacy PreciseMount Add-on Naked Kit“ für die Supremacy-Serie wie ich selbst verwende.


*Persönliche Meinung*

Ich finde das Produkt sehr gelungen und die Idee ist super. Auch wurde es sehr gut umgesetzt und es funktioniert einwandfrei.  Er ist gut gefertigt und stabil.


*Fazit*

Es ist ein sehr gelungenes Produkt und kann jedem, der es verbaut, helfen seine Temperaturen weiter zu senken. Die Verarbeitung ist gut, es passt perfekt und hält den Prozessor bombenfest.  Kurz und knapp kann ich nur für jeden, der sich dafür interessiert, eine klare Kaufempfehlung aussprechen.
Über Temperatur-Änderungen kann ich nichts sagen, da meine CPU vorher schon ohne IHS betrieben wurde und das von CPU zu CPU variiert.

Zusätzlich möchte ich noch auf die homepage von der8auer verweisen wo ihr alles für extremoc erhaltet.


Ps: Außerdem bin ich für jede Korrektur sowie Fragen offen . 
Bei weiteren Fragen zum Produkt kann man, wenn man möchte, mir auch gerne eine pn schreiben.

Zum Schluss möchte ich mich bei „der8auer“ nochmals für die Verzögerung entschuldigen, aber die Gründe habe ich dir per pn ja schon erläutert.


----------



## drebbin (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Review] Haswel OC Frame*

Irgendeine Form von vorher nachher Vergleich wäre zwar schön gewesen, aber danke natürlich für deine Impression 
außerdem wäre es schön wenn du direkt etwas angeben könntest was den Preis angeht und eventuell einen Verkaufslink mit angibst 
Sozusagen: 39,90€ bei Caseking

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass siech sogar einige hier im Forum dafür interessieren, aber solange man keine Ahnung hat was die reale Preis-/Leistung angeht werden viele mit sich hadern.


----------



## Noxxphox (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Review] Haswel OC Frame*

naja der reine unterschied zum köpfen wird durchn direktmount natürlich nochmal verstärkt, jedoch wurde die cpu wie schon gesagt die ganze zeit ohne ihs betrieben, sodas ein vorher nacher vergleich nicht möglich war...
auch variiert das stark von cpu zu cpu da sie unterschiedlich gut verklebt bzw mit wlp ausgestattet sind...

den preis hatte ich total vergessen^^ werde ich mit reinnehmen^^ sowie 1 2 händler

ist mein erstes review sodas ich es etwas schwer war^^ aber mit mehr teiln werd ich übung bekomm


----------



## drebbin (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Review] Haswel OC Frame*

Du weißt das ich mit deiner Legasthenie vertraut bin, von daher verzeih mir die Frage: Wie oft hast du den Review durchs Wörterbuch gejagt das er grammatikalisch perfekt scheint?

Dann schick mir deinen OC Frame mal für 2-3 Tage zu und dann kann ich das gute Stück mal an meinem 4790k testen 

Wie kommt es eigentlich zu Inkompatibilitäten mit bestimmten Kühlern und dem OC Frame?


----------



## Noxxphox (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Review] Haswel OC Frame*

hab aktuel nich die zeit die wakü zu entleeren und das eing auszubauen....
habs von 2 leuten korekturlesen lassen  + vorher schonmal word korrektur deüberenn lassn^^

naja die cpu kühler sind auf prozessoren mit HS ausgelegt....
wenn du den HS entfernst fehlen sagen wir 3mm... dadurch kann es zu probs kommen... deswegn sagte ich eventuel muss man da selbst hand anlegen, hier im forum hat sich jedmand die halterung des genesis zurechtgeflext damits passt...
weil 3mm mit wlp überbrücken ist der temperaturgewin im eimer...oder es ist schlimmer

aber ich kanns dir empfehln...bringt nochmal so ca. 5°C warens bei mir glaub ich...binmir aber nimmer sicher...ist schon einige zeit her das ich den prozessor mit hs betrieben hab...


----------



## drebbin (10. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Review] Haswel OC Frame*

Vlt lass ich mir einen zu Weihnachten schenken dann kannst du ja meine Werte mit einpflegen.
CPU und board sind ja bis auf den Formfaktor gleich


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Review] Haswel OC Frame*

das wäre nice 
würde dem review den letzten schliff gebn^^

ja das board hat quasi keine auswirkungen darauf...also aufm oc frame

deine werte während mit ranger und heroboards vergleichbar... jedoch hängt der temperaturgewin  von der cpu ab...


----------



## drebbin (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Review] Haswel OC Frame*

Ja, aber das komplette line up von:
Boxed - boxed mit besser wlp - besser LuKü - geköpft - OC frame 
Kann ich nur mit ner komplett frischen CPU machen und sowas schenkt mir niemand zu Weihnachten [emoji14]

Außerdem sollte der unterschied von geköpft zu OC frame eigentlich recht gleich ausfallen. Die Takt und Spannungseinstellungen bleiben ja...


----------



## Noxxphox (11. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Review] Haswel OC Frame*

naja es gehlt halt der hs der im printip den übergang verlangsamt...
gros ist der unterschied nicht, aber wer wie ich jedes °C jagd dem bringts was^^ oder wer so leise wie möglich kühln will


----------



## Killermarkus81 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Review] Haswel OC Frame*

Hallo,zunächst Danke für das Review und die interessante Thematik.

Zwei Dinge gehen aber unter.
Warum benötigt man das Teil überhaupt wenn man wie von dir beschrieben ein angepasstes Schraubenkit verwendet und warum benutzt du beides?
Ich persönlich verwende ebenfalls den EK Supremacy und Schraubenkit.

Temperatur Angaben wären trotzdem schön!
Wassertemperatur Angabe und dann ein paar Beispiele bei welchem Takt und Spannung in Prime,daraus kann man schon viel ableiten mit ein wenig Erfahrung!

Danke für deine Mühe!


----------



## Noxxphox (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Review] Haswel OC Frame*

naja ich kann ma schauen das ich sowas nachliefere wenn ich zeit habe, aber an für sich ist es sinfrei, da dies vonn cpu zu cpu sich unterscheiden kann

warum benutz ich beides? ganz einfach weil mir die cpu beim ausbauen dann nicht entgegen komm... sie kan nicht runterfallen oder am wasserkühler kleben bleiben...


----------



## Killermarkus81 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Review] Haswel OC Frame*

Ja das stimmt natürlich,CPUs sind schon stellenweise sehr unterschiedlich!
Schade das du nicht mehr die vorherigen Werte parat hast,am besten sogar Original,mit modifizierter WLP +HS  und dann das ganze ohne - natürlich mit identisch hohen Wassertemperaturen.

Ich habe nochmal bisschen gestöbert und bin jetzt auf Tests mit Flüssigmetal gestoßen.
Bisher verwende ich mach wie vor den HS + Gelid Extreme,aber mit Flüssigmetal und ohne HS sollten scheinbar nochmal 10 Grad drinnen sein?!

Als Anhaltspunkte.
Original hatte ich mit unten angegebenen Spannungswerten unter Prime bei sehr guten 28 °C etwas über 72°C,aktuell liege ich bei ca 60°C und hoffe das ich mit Flüssigmetal Richtung 50°komme.
Aber ich kann mich noch nicht entschieden ob ich den HS dann ebenfalls weg lass.


----------



## Noxxphox (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Review] Haswel OC Frame*

ja ist mit risiken verbunden^^
aber ich muss sagen es läuft tadellos ohne  empfehlen kann ichs dir aber^^ vor allem peaks werden damit nimmer so hoch^^


----------



## Killermarkus81 (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Review] Haswel OC Frame*

Ich finde halt 40€ für ein kleines Blech schon heftig.
Andererseits ist es halt einfach auch die gute Idee die belohnt werden kann.
Und natürlich die von dir beschriebenen Vorteile.

Dein Beitrag war in jedem Fall hilfreich da ich den EK Schraubenkit bisher gar nicht registriert habe und mich ansonsten nie getraut hätte die CPU ganz ohne Heatspreader zu betreiben - Danke dafür!


----------



## wolflux (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Review] Haswel OC Frame*

Hast du schön gemacht Noxxi, gefällt mir seeeehr gut. Super Ergebnis !!!

Gruss wolflux


----------



## Noxxphox (12. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Review] Haswel OC Frame*



wolflux schrieb:


> Hast du schön gemacht Noxxi, gefällt mir seeeehr gut. Super Ergebnis !!!
> 
> Gruss wolflux



danke 

@ Killermarkus81
kein ding, falls du fragten dazu hast kanste mir auch gerne ne pn schreiben


----------



## DerFakeAccount (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Review] Haswel OC Frame*

Okay, Januar Plan steht, Fractal Define S, Noctua NH-D15 und jetzt noch das kleine Teil  geköpft ist meiner eh schon, und Flüssigmetall hab ich auch schon da. Schönes Review


----------



## Noxxphox (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Review] Haswel OC Frame*



DerFakeAccount schrieb:


> Okay, Januar Plan steht, Fractal Define S, Noctua NH-D15 und jetzt noch das kleine Teil  geköpft ist meiner eh schon, und Flüssigmetall hab ich auch schon da. Schönes Review



Danke 
Bitte teile mir dann mit ob der Kühler kompatibel ist, ich möchte eine kompatiblitätliste erstellen sodas jeder bescheid weis


----------



## DerFakeAccount (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Review] Haswel OC Frame*



Noxxphox schrieb:


> Danke
> Bitte teile mir dann mit ob der Kühler kompatibel ist, ich möchte eine kompatiblitätliste erstellen sodas jeder bescheid weis



Mach ich, kein Thema


----------



## Noxxphox (13. Dezember 2015)

*AW: [Review] Haswel OC Frame*

merci


----------



## IWas_mit_pc (17. Juli 2016)

*AW: [Review] Haswel OC Frame*

Hallo, 

ich vermute das es hier eh schon tot ist aber ich vermute das ich mich mit meiner Frage am besten an euch wende. Ist es besser die CPU geköpft ohne HS mit Flüssigmetall  zu betreiben oder geköpft mit Flüssigmetall zwischen Die und HS. Vielleicht hat einer davon mit diesen beiden Szenarien vertraut und kann mir Werte liefern

Danke im Voraus


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. September 2016)

*AW: [Review] Haswel OC Frame*



drebbin schrieb:


> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, dass sich sogar einige hier im Forum dafür interessieren.


Man findet es im Netz mit dem Begriff OC-Frame für Haswell sofort. Und jetzt finde ich den Test hier. Ich brauche keinen vorher-nachher test, natürlich bringt das viel. Und wenn man schon köpft, dann sollte man immer so einen Rahmen nehmen. 

*Noxxphox*
wie ist deine Meinung bei Verwendung von Luftkühlern? Ich sehe, so die Kühlfläche groß genug und den Rahmen überdeckt, erst einmal kein Problem, oder? Und danke für den Artikel. Ohne ihn wäre ich mehr am Zweifeln, ob das Ding gut und überflüssig ist. Neee, das seht sogar sehr gut aus, Dank an den "Bauer"


----------



## BlueKingMuch (16. Oktober 2016)

Ich finde den Preis jetzt nicht so Überzogen.

Man muss immer die Stückzahlen hierbei Bedenken, das ist sozusagen eine Kleinserie.

Das Material ist spottbillig (zb 500x500x3 Alublech kostet 20€ auf Ebay, und das ist schon sehr teuer), die Bearbeitungswerkzeuge dazu sind aber das, wo es dann auf die Stückzahl ankommt.

Ein individuelles Stanzbiegewerkzeug von z.B Trumpf wird in der Entwicklung inkl Material vom Werkzeug zwischen 2000-3000€ kosten.

Das Eloxieren kostet auch nicht wenig da die Rohteile aufwändig Vorbehandelt werden müssen, da würde ich zwischen 2 und 10€ Pro Stück rechnen, das ist extrem von der Stückzahl abhängig.

Und dann will man damit ja auch noch Gewinn machen.


----------



## Marwyc (16. Oktober 2016)

Also wer den OC Frame als überteuert ansieht, hat das falsche Hobby. Ich meine.. das ist eine Sonderanfertigung.


----------



## Hoopster (25. März 2019)

Mal eine Frage, weiß jemand wo ich noch so einen herbekommen könnte? Würde gerne ein kleines Projekt auf die Beine stellen aber ich finde keinen originalen OC-Frame von unserem Bauer sondern nur die billige kopie aus China 

Bin für jede Hilfe froh die ihr mir da geben könntet.


----------



## Ellina (4. Juli 2019)

Ich habe mich auch gefragt ob man es findet oder bekommst.

Habe gesucht und wenn man es aus europa beziehet dann ist es besser als der billige china schrott. Der ist so zich mässig da dat nervt.


----------

